# Grain Mill Recomendations



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Would like to get a manual grain mill but don't have any idea what I should look for, any suggestions? I'm totally new to this, am anxious to learn, would appreciate any & all suggestions as to brand, size, etc. Thanks in advance,


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Got this one. The Uni-Ark
http://www.retsel.com/
Got both the steel and stone burrs too. Found it on GoodWill! Had to buy the burrs tho. Cost me a little over $100 when all was finished. Good deal cuz they're about $200 new.
It's a _small company_ and they don't pay much attention to their website. Emails take days to correspond but you can call them too. They're genuine! But the mill is solid and well made and both the burrs work very well. The steel burrs can never wear out because they have a stop on the plates so the burrs can never actually touch. 
You'll have to click the 'order online' button at the top to get the pricing. It'll take you to this:
http://www.retsel.com/store/

There are lots of grain mills out there. Not saying this is the one for you, but it's a start. 
Here's another source:
http://www.countrylivinggrainmills.com/
and this
http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/

Don't just run out and buy one....research, shop and don't be afraid of used if you know what you're looking for. I got lucky, I know. You'll find the right one for you. 
I'm looking into hard red wheat berries for storage. They last a long time in air tight food-grade containers. 

Good luck


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the Wondermill Jr and I think it does a good job.

http://www.amazon.com/Wonder-Junior...&qid=1384794636&sr=8-1&keywords=wondermill+jr


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I have the Family Grain Mill from Pleasanthillgrain.com and I love it! Run the whole wheat berries through 5 times and it's as fine as store-bought flour, with an explosion of flavor! It came with both a motor base and a hand-crank base, and I added the optional flaker mill for my hubby's brewing. 

The hand crank is obviously slower, but isn't hard to crank. The motor works really well but is pretty loud. Not so loud you can't hold a conversation while it's running, but more like a hand mixer in comparison. Luckily, we aren't trying to grind the grain at 6am while the household sleeps.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

i'v got and antquie hand crank grain mill all cast iron and it was such a pain to use it sits on a shelf and was my inspiration to buy another antque called a grain country mill with a wooden cabenit and electric motor - turning the stones works great and gets used 'my neabours have a electric wonder mill that works great but is expencive . check out ebay you may get lucky


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Update on the Retsel mill. It's a great mill. Grinds very fine, but I had to run it thru 3 times on the stone burrs and twice on the stainless burrs to get a fine enough flour for bread. The second and third grinding however is slooooooow! Takes forever to work thru the mill. Not difficult, just darn slow. 

I've decided. I'm going to electrify! I ordered the flywheel (on sale) and I'm gonna hook up a dryer motor. It would be one thing if I were only grinding a couple cups. But if I'm doing 8 cups or so for pierogi dough I don't want to have to stay up the night before to grind. Heck a pound cake recipe takes 4 cups! 

I did see a lot of info on pedal powering your mill. Also something to think about once you get it (whatever you buy). Looks crazy but people are dead serious. After grinding the 2 cups, I'm tempted to side with the looneys!

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/all-about-grains


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Try here... these mills are made for homebrewers but I have one and I use a drill to turn the mill. The faster the drill and the closer the gap setting the finer the grind. You can easily make flour for bread.

http://www.crankandstein.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12

This is the best mill I have found for the money. Great people too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The Country Mill grain is wonderful. It grinds very fine, no need to run anything more than once.


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Victorio mills? There is an amish store not far from here that sells them.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

www.grainmaker.com is the best can even grind pop corn


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We just bought a country living grain mill & we just love it. Nice folks to deal with, too.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

praieri winds said:


> www.grainmaker.com is the best can even grind pop corn


<<jealous>>

I want this one. Hey, if you're gonna dream, dream big right?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

We have a Daimant, dh motorized it after my shoulder started to complain. However, we can still hand grind in case of power failure. It's nice to get both options with one mill.
*Osiris*: have you tried *hard white* wheat berries? They store just as well and the final result is a bit milder/softer than what you get with hard red. Then there is *soft white* wheat for muffins, cakes, etc. Then there's always _*spelt*_. So many choices.

As you check out different resources for your grain purchase, you might take a look at Honeyville. They are having a 20% off sale that ends tomorrow. Shipping is always $4.49. I normally order a couple hundred lbs at a time - love that shipping.


----------

